# ACS Assessment result 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)



## usern (May 18, 2013)

Folks, 
I did ACS assessment and I need please your help in next steps, I'll copy below the assessment result as well.
According to the assessment can I claim diploma and 8 years of work experience in regard to the points can be considered? This is very important to count the points.
Thanks a lot and looking for your valuable feedback as usual.

When I asked ACS about the experience, got the following reply:
Thank you for your email.

What you are referring to is the Requirement Met Date (we do get a lot of queries about this).

Your qualifications were found to be at Diploma level with an ICT major and not closely related to the nominated occupation. Therefore, the requirement for your application type is 6 years of relevant work experience. Please refer to our Summary of Criteria.

Kind regards

And hereunder the ACS Assessment result:
Dear Mr xxxx, 
Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 18 December 2013. 
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 
Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 
Your Diploma of Communication and Computer Networks from xxxxxx University completed January 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing 
The following employment after March 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 
Dates: 03/03 - 04/11 (8yrs 1mths) 
Position: Project Manager/ Assistant Business Analyst 
Employer: xxxxxxx 
Country: xxxxxx 
The following employment has been assessed as not suitable. 
Dates: 04/11 - 12/13 (0yrs 0mths) 
Position: Business Analyst - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO 
Employer: xxxxx 
Country: xxxx 
Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience. 
While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points remains with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection. 
This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS makes no representation regarding: 
• The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content. 
• The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment. 
This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter. 
The ACS thanks you for your application and looks forward to assisting you with your future as an ICT Professional. 
Yours sincerely, 


Best Regards,


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

usern said:


> Folks,
> I did ACS assessment and I need please your help in next steps, I'll copy below the assessment result as well.
> According to the assessment can I claim diploma and 8 years of work experience in regard to the points can be considered? This is very important to count the points.
> Thanks a lot and looking for your valuable feedback as usual.
> ...


it's quite clear, AQF Diploma with a major in computing not closely related.
You can only claim experience after March 2009 (so start April 2009-present)
so, 4 years at the moment, but will turn 5 years worth of experience next month


----------



## Deejay_TNT (Jul 16, 2013)

usern said:


> * The following employment after March 2009 *is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.


The assessment is precise to the point.
You can claim employment from April 2009, e.g.* less than 5 years* (or almost 5 years).
If you have continued to work at the same company after you lodged for assessment, then you can wait till April and claim 5 years of experience. If not, you can only claim 3 years of experience (e.g. from 3 to 5 as per DIBP rules).

You can get the summary of their rules on their web-site (it CLEARLY explains why and how they deduct years of experience depending on education).


----------



## usern (May 18, 2013)

thank you tipzstamatic and Deejay_TNT , in this case I can claim only two years of experience from April 2009 to April 2011 "the last date I worked with that company since the next job ACS considered it not related.

alright in this case, for my diploma I'll get zero points also since it is not closely related?

Regards,


----------



## Deejay_TNT (Jul 16, 2013)

usern said:


> thank you tipzstamatic and Deejay_TNT , in this case I can claim only two years of experience from April 2009 to April 2011 "the last date I worked with that company since the next job ACS considered it not related.
> 
> alright in this case, for my diploma I'll get zero points also since it is not closely related?
> 
> Regards,


No, for education you can claim 10 points as your education equals "Diploma" level (NOT Bachelor degree, just Diploma).
Here are the links:
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf

Update, you can see it clearly in the assessment result: "Your Diploma of Communication and Computer Networks from xxxxxx University completed January 2003 has been *assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing* "


----------



## usern (May 18, 2013)

Deejay_TNT said:


> No, for education you can claim 10 points as your education equals "Diploma" level (NOT Bachelor degree, just Diploma).
> Here are the links:
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf
> ...


Thanks Deejay for the info, any suggestion for me to claim more points, shall I do another assessment for ICT project manager for e.g , any ideas to claim more points.

Best Regards,


----------



## usern (May 18, 2013)

Small point to make it more clear since ACS didn't consider any of my current work (3 years) if I do the assessment for different occupation and by then I may have the possibility to get the last 3 years considered also, can it work in this way?


----------



## Deejay_TNT (Jul 16, 2013)

usern said:


> Small point to make it more clear since ACS didn't consider any of my current work (3 years) if I do the assessment for different occupation and by then I may have the possibility to get the last 3 years considered also, can it work in this way?


It MAY work, but not sure.
I assesed 2 occupations, Systems Engineer and Systems Administrator at ACS (then applied as Systems Engineer). So, you can try.
Did ACS give you any feedback why your last jobs were irrelevant? What occupation/codes do your last jobs fall into?


----------



## usern (May 18, 2013)

They said only it is not suitable and I'm not sure if they can suggest another occupation. 

*The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.*Dates: 04/11 - 12/13 (0yrs 0mths)Position: Business Analyst - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCOEmployer: xxxxxCountry: xxxx


----------



## usern (May 18, 2013)

*Review ACS assessment*

Hello Friends, 

I'm in my way to submit a review to ACS and I need your help please to make it working this time, I've been working in my current job for three years now and the exp. letter I submitted initially was from April/11 to Dec/13, it was written in the letter that my title is Business Analyst but most of the tasks/duties "almost 30" listed by HR was more related to the Project Management since I'm responsible also to track the delivery from resources point of view. please note also that my current employer is mainly in the IT security field.

Keeping this in mind, what is the best way to submit a review to ACS indicating more of my actual duties for my current work? and would this kind of review be acceptable or ACS will consider it huge difference?

if it is acceptable, do I have to justify the difference or it will go through normal assessment?

If the HR refuses to give me update exp. reference, can I submit a SD with updated duties although I submitted initially an Exp. letter? or this way is not recommended?

can I use this review with new document to cover my last 4 months of experience till to date 22/4?

and can I submit the duties summarized in five pullets only rather than much details?

if that would work, is there any other documents will be required for review? what I should expect, please share some tips to be considered 

Here are the additional duties I'm thinking to add:

- Conducting the required business analysis of our properties management software which is built using visual C++ and Microsoft SQL server.
- Collecting, understanding and transmitting the business requirements for the project, and translate these into functional specifications and detailed test plans.
- Document workflows and results of business analysis and obtain sign-off from business users on the specifications.
- Design and execute the test scenarios and test scripts.
- Managing and guiding Business solution department.

I'd eagerly looking for you advices.

Thanks a lot


----------



## usern (May 18, 2013)

Please experts any advice for me


----------



## Vinkish (Apr 16, 2014)

hi All,
Am new to this forum and looking for help from experts and please share your knowledge and experience.

I did my B.sc Physics(2006) in India and have been a software test engineer for past 8 years.
I have worked in India for 6.5 years and have been working in UK for past 1 year on tier 2 ict dependent.
I am interested to apply for Australian Visa.

I know I need to take IELTS and apply for ACS as primary steps.
But before that can anyone tell me will I be eligible for the visa?
Is my job in SOL list? I believe i need to apply independent skilled immigrant visa. [Correct me if am wrong].
Am not an engineer or post graduate and my bachelor's is not in Computers. Does that disqualify me?

Also what should i do to apply for ACS assessment?
Please guide me.


Thanks for your guidance and support.


regards
Vino


----------



## usern (May 18, 2013)

as a first step you need to go through ACS guide 
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

and on the second hand you need to check to SOL & CSOL lists to find out closest occupation


----------



## usern (May 18, 2013)

usern said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I'm in my way to submit a review to ACS and I need your help please to make it working this time, I've been working in my current job for three years now and the exp. letter I submitted initially was from April/11 to Dec/13, it was written in the letter that my title is Business Analyst but most of the tasks/duties "almost 30" listed by HR was more related to the Project Management since I'm responsible also to track the delivery from resources point of view. please note also that my current employer is mainly in the IT security field.
> 
> ...


Please experts, I need your advices, I'm running out of time


----------



## garysenise (May 15, 2017)

Hi,

I have received the following in my ACS assessment letter. Please advise how I should enter the work experience on my EOI.

I am very confused by this and any help in this regard would be much appreciated. For obvious reasons, I've excluded the company names from the below:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Science (Honours) Electronics & Communication Engineering from University of XXXXXXXX completed October 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after October 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 10/09 - 11/11 (2yrs 1mths)
Position: Design Engineer
Employer: XXXXXXX XXXXX (PVT) LTD.
Country: PAKISTAN

Dates: 11/11 - 03/17 (5yrs 4mths)
Position: Business Analyst
Employer: XXXXXX XXXXX (PVT) LTD.
Country: PAKISTAN

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.

While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
remains with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

Do I split my second work experience and mark it as closely eligible???


----------

